# Camping In North Carolina



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

I was planing on going to Bear Den campground in Spruce Pine North Carolina for a long vacation this summer. Has anybody been there? and what do you think?
Also in there any good things to do around there.
Thanks
Willie


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I tent camped there once years ago and it was a nicely layed out campground then. There wasn't a whole lot for the kids and it is kind of in the middle of nowhere. Most of the sites had heavy woods separating them which I thought was a good thing. We spend a week up there every summer but we shifted to the Boone area because there was more to do. If you end up going there the KOA is nice and clean but it's a bit out of the way. We stay at Flintlock which is a couple of mile south of Boone on 105. Downside there is the road noise but if you get a streamside site it drowns it out pretty well. Very precarious entrance though as you're on a steep downhill grade then when you turn in the campground entrance it's even steeper and a sharp turn to the right. Scared be to death the first time I towed a tt in there. Be sure to loosen up your bars a bit if you end up there.







Bear Den is a neat location if you like to get away though. If memory serves me correct the town is less than 10 miles away but the last time I visited their website they were listing a lot of cabins so I'm sure the layout has changed.


----------



## slivengo (Apr 13, 2004)

willie226,
If you like lots to do go on up closer to the Maggie Valley area. We go to that area every year for a week and there's lots to do. We stay at Pride RV resort. Very nice, clean, pool, hot tub, you can eat breakfast for around 3 bucks. It is beside Johnathans river and small stream with very good trout fishing. You are about 30mins to Asheville, theres wayneville (nice little town), you are about 1.5hrs to Pigon Forge/Gatlinburg. The great smokey mount. nat. park is right beside you and you are very close to the Chataloochee section which is where the Elk are located. That is a site to see!!! You get really close to these big animals. You have the Cherokee Indian reservation close, Joyce Kilmer Memorial Forest is maybe 2hr drive. The largest trees east of the mississippi. If you like whitewater sports this area is right in the middle of some great whitewater.
There are plenty of campgrounds in this area, we just like Pride it is small and clean. We will be there the week of 4th july.

steve, rena, hanna,seth
04 26r


----------

